# 5 mẫu bếp gas có hẹn giờ tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay



## thanhnam

*Bạn muốn chọn bếp gas âm hay bếp gas dương đều có những sản phẩm được trang bị tính năng hẹn giờ hữu ích:*

Những mẫu bếp gas dương và bếp gas âm có hẹn giờ dưới đây là các sản phẩm đạt những tiêu chuẩn bếp gas tốt nhất trên thị trường như đến từ các thương hiệu thiết bị nhà bếp tên tuổi, sử dụng linh kiện nấu bếp cao cấp, mức giá thành hợp lý và có chức năng hẹn giờ thông minh tiện dụng.

*1. Bếp gas âm Malloca AS 920 L*
Sản phẩm có thiết kế đẹp với mặt kính được làm bằng chất liệu cao cấp sáng bóng và có độ bền, độ an toàn đạt tiêu chuẩn cao cho thiết bị nhà bếp, giúp việc nấu nướng của bà nội trợ nhanh chóng tiện lợi, làm vệ sinh bếp dễ dàng hơn đồng thời còn trang hoàng vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho cả căn bếp. Chức năng hẹn giờ của bếp gas âm Malloca khiến cho thiết bị này tăng thêm độ an toàn cho mọi thành viên, ngăn ngừa cháy nổ trong nhà bếp khi lắp đặt bếp âm tại các căn hộ hiện đại.

*2. Bếp gas âm Giovani G-202SBT*

*

*
​Bếp gas thương hiệu Giovani luôn có chất lượng tốt nhờ công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến, đảm bảo chất lượng, độ bền bỉ và hiệu năng bếp tốt, mâm chia lửa của bếp gas bằng gang cao cấp tăng độ bền và điều chỉnh lửa đều, cho ngọn lửa đượm bốc và công suất cao. Chức năng hẹn giờ ở bếp gas âm giúp tăng tính tiện ích và độ an toàn của sản phẩm, người dùng có thể điều chỉnh thời gian ninh nấu thực phẩm giúp tiết kiệm công sức trông bếp, an toàn khi làm việc nhà không bị bỏ quên chống lại cháy nổ và các tình huống nguy hiểm.

*3. Bếp gas Rinnai RV4600GT (RV-4600GT) – Bếp đôi*
Bếp gas Rinnai được đánh giá cao cả về độ bền, chất lượng linh kiện bếp từ những chi tiết nhỏ như núm vặn đánh lửa, mâm chia lửa, kiềng bếp cho đến các chức năng phụ như núm vặn hẹn giờ, đảm bảo người dùng hài lòng khi sử dụng bếp hàng ngày. Sản phẩm có thiết kế nhỏ gọn nhưng chắc chắn, không sử dụng mặt kính như các thiết kế bếp gas âm bên trên nhưng vẫn có thiết kế độc đáo và đẹp mắt không thể hòa lẫn so với các thương hiệu bếp gas khác.

*4. Bếp gas âm Faber FB302GST (FB-302GST) – Bếp ba*

*

*
​Nếu muốn lựa chọn các dòng bếp gas cho gia đình đông người thay vì bếp điện từ cần sử dụng điện năng, bếp gas âm 3 bếp Faber FB302GST với chức năng hẹn giờ đây chính là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho gia đình bạn. Bếp có 3 bếp nấu với 2 bếp công suất cao, có đầu hâm và một bếp nhỏ thứ 3 thiết kế hài hòa, tiện dụng và gọn gàng, kích thước không bị cồng kềnh nên dễ dàng lắp đặt, bếp thứ 3 nhỏ sử dụng làm bếp ninh hầm hoặc bếp ủ rất tiện lợi tiết kiệm gas.

*5. Bếp gas âm Baumatic BHG420SS*

*

*
​Với một thiết kế đẳng cấp, bếp gas âm Baumatic là dòng bếp gas cao cấp với giá thành từ 14 triệu đồng cho 2 bếp nấu với bảng điều khiển điện tử, có chức năng hẹn giờ hiện đại, chính xác và tiện lợi. Sản phẩm bếp gas có giá cao hơn nhiều so với các dòng bếp gas phía trên nhưng bù lại thiết kế đẹp mắt, sang trọng, độ an toàn cao, có thể đun nấu với công suất cao trong nhiều giờ xứng đáng được người tiêu dùng tin cậy lựa chọn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

